# Family problems experienced in childhood and adolescence affect brain development



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

As the title says: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140219075213.htm


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Antimony said:


> As the title says: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140219075213.htm


Interesting, also saddening.


----------

